

Firms Unaware of Web Domain Changes - dlnovell
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Web-Services-Web-20-and-SOA/Firms-Unaware-of-Web-Domain-Changes-Survey-Says-806502/

======
TallGuyShort
Despite how high the application price is, I really see this still being
abused by domain-parkers in the long run. Any thoughts in that regard?

------
timmaah
Firms unaware of upcoming extortion by ICANN and how much protecting a brand
will cost in the future.

